# Growing grass over concrete?



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I finally removed the dog fence the previous owners installed. They set the fence posts in concreate and had a small concrete walk way going into the dog area (see pic below). Our plan is to bring in top soil to cover the concrete and plant grass seed to eventually have a continuous lawn. 

My questions is how much top soil do I need over the concrete for grass to grow? Or is it necessary to break out the sledge hammer and remove the concrete (God I hope not).

I ordered 6 yards which may be overkill, but also knowing we will always find a use for any excess.

Any tips are appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I would use a cement saw and cut a clean edge then bust it out. Likely not more then 4" thick. Are those pavers along the sides? If so, maybe you won't need a saw.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Any grass on top of the concrete (unless you have 6+ inches) will likely burn up in the summer time due to not being able to hold moisture. I would bust it out. 

You can rent a skid with a jack hammer on it, or one of those handheld deals, or just use a sledge.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> I think I would use a cement saw and cut a clean edge then bust it out. Likely not more then 4" thick. Are those pavers along the sides? If so, maybe you won't need a saw.


Good idea on the cement saw. I'll look into renting one for a day. The pavers are staying. That is the sidewalk from our deck to the polebarn. The small cement slab at the fence gate and where the posts are buried are what I'm concerned about. I was hoping 4-6" of top soil would be good, but removing the cement might be better in the long run.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

thill said:


> The pavers are staying.


I figured that. What I meant was, if the slab you want to remove stops at the pavers, then there is no need for a saw. Just remove the necessary amount of pavers, bust the slab up and put the pavers back in place. Unless, of course, the cement runs under those pavers to the walk.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> I figured that. What I meant was, if the slab you want to remove stops at the pavers, then there is no need for a saw. Just remove the necessary amount of pavers, bust the slab up and put the pavers back in place. Unless, of course, the cement runs under those pavers to the walk.


Gotcha. Makes sense. The concrete must go!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

You can use a car jack to remove the fence posts with the concrete. YouTube will have plenty of videos.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Radar420 said:


> You can use a car jack to remove the fence posts with the concrete. YouTube will have plenty of videos.


I took that picture before I cut all the posts down. The sawzall make quick work of removing them.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

If you have a way to lift the edge of the cement ( tractor bucket) a sledge hammer will break it into small pieces without much effort, load onto a trailer and haul to Top Grade Compost on Fillmore just West of 104th street they will take it for free (I see you are from West Olive) or I would rent a jack hammer and bust it up, I feel a saw is a lot of work and makes a ton of dust plus after the blade fee I think a hammer is cheaper and a lot faster.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a 10# sledge thatll make quick work of that slab!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Got any kids?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Got any kids?


Yes...he's mowing the lawn now if that's what you're getting at...


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just rented a 60 lb demo hammer. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

thill said:


> Yes...he's mowing the lawn now if that's what you're getting at...


Uh dad? whats this hammer for?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

rent a tractor with a bucket or skid steer


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

So I found a slab under grass this spring. Next the the shed. Didn’t realize how big it was. Prob 8’x10’ area. Nice sod if I decide to move it. There is one spot that dries out quickly. But most of it is nice grass.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Call the local football coach and get names of 3 or 4 players who need a summer job and hire em for that job..


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

That demo hammer did the job! Removing all the crete will add a day or two to the job but its the right option. 

Thanks!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Now you have some nice project concrete chunks... perfect for many things! I stacked all of concrete chunks I pulled out of my fill dirt around the ends of my culvert at the ditch. Also used a bunch around my fire ring.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You did the job correctly. There are no shortcuts that out perform doing things right. Good choice.


----------

